# Japanese address system



## albitheberto

hi, I know that this question is not strickly related to the language but I think that it needs a kinda of "translation" too.
I have to send a letter to a friend of mine which lives in Japan, I know the address but I don't how I should write it on the envelope.
I will use romaji but I don't know what order should I use.
I was thinking about putting name first, then chome and adress etc finally the post code and JAPAN.
it would be more like the western style of addressing, in italy we use that order too.
my question is: if I'll use that order, a Japanese postman would be able to forward the letter witouht any misunderstanding? or should I use the classic Japanese address system?
Arigato gozaimasu


----------



## Isperia

Japan Post handles lots of letters whose address is written in romaji (and the western style).
So whether you use the western style or not, JP will surely deliver your letter.

I think you should write the address in the western style. 
(not for Japan Post, but for Poste Italiane) (Joking)


----------



## albitheberto

Thank you Isperia!
so It would be

first name Second name
x-yy-z-wwww Locality, Ward,Tokyo
postal code
Japan

is it right to break them into those lines?


----------



## Isperia

I think JP postmen (and their system) will understand it.

JP says your second line should be split into 2 lines (x-yy-z-wwww Locality / Ward,Tokyo),
but I think it doesn't matter.


----------



## albitheberto

Perfect! thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## Sempervirens

albitheberto said:


> hi, I know that this question is not strickly related to the language but I think that it needs a kinda of "translation" too.
> I have to send a letter to a friend of mine which lives in Japan, I know the address but I don't how I should write it on the envelope.
> I will use romaji but I don't know what order should I use.
> I was thinking about putting name first, then chome and adress etc finally the post code and JAPAN.
> it would be more like the western style of addressing, in italy we use that order too.
> my question is: if I'll use that order, a Japanese postman would be able to forward the letter witouht any misunderstanding? or should I use the classic Japanese address system?
> Arigato gozaimasu



Ciao! Aggiungo questo collegamento così puoi leggerlo e capirci un po' meglio.

http://fatti-italiani.it/sistema_di_indirizzo_giapponese

Ha! Dimenticavo! Qualora tu volessi impratichirti con la scrittura giapponese e, puta caso, tu volessi scrivere oltre all'italiano o altre lingue che fanno uso dell'alfabeto latino o cirillico, dicevo, anche qualcosa in giapponese, per esempio il nome del destinatario, allora sappi che il titolo segue il nome.    _Al signor Rossi = Rossi signore a_ 

 I titoli signore/signora o caro/cara sono resi approssimativamente con 様 (sama) o さん(san).

Per il resto mi sembra che la risposta di chi mi ha preceduto abbia già fatto centro. 

S.V


----------



## albitheberto

Isperia said:


> I think JP postmen (and their system) will understand it.
> 
> JP says your second line should be split into 2 lines (x-yy-z-wwww Locality / Ward,Tokyo),
> but I think it doesn't matter.



I sent it, but I just noticed that I wrote Bunkyoku instead of Bunkyo-ku. do you think this might be a problem?
my friend , when gave the address, wrote me "Bunkyoku" but I noticed after that it was Actually Bunkyo-ku.


----------



## Isperia

No problem. JP never minds it. (We Japanese also never mind.)
In fact, there's no consensus. Some say there should be "-". Some say not.


----------



## albitheberto

Thank you again Isperia!
Arigato!!!


----------

